# i915 graphics hdmi3 disappeared

## jezaustin

Hi,

For months now I've been running dual heads off my ivy bridge chipset, configured with xrandr commands which refer to outputs HDMI3 and VGA1. Now, for no reason I can discern, only VGA1 is available.

```
$ xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 32767 x 32767

VGA1 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm

   1280x1024      60.0 +   75.0* 

   1280x960       60.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1280x720       60.0  

   1024x768       75.1     70.1     66.0     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0  

   720x400        70.1  

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

Cable still seems to be connected. What might have changed?

thanks, Jez.

----------

